# Joe's 1st Hair Cut



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

He was a good boy.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats is so fricking adorable!!!!!He deserves a hug


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He is SO cute, Jeff!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Cutest thing I have seen in a loooong time, thank you so much for sharing the smiles!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I forgot how damn cute they are at this age! Kudos to Grandma for being able to cut a small child's hair! He is cute as a button. Nice work.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He's such a doll. Are you sure he's yours? I kid you.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, he didn't even cry through the ordeal.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Wow, he didn't even cry through the ordeal.


With the toys his daddy plays with, do you think the kid is scared of anything?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you...LOL Kou....that is SO true.

I'll post one of Joe playing with skeletons today.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

He's a cutie!!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

"I want the soap"


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

what an angel


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

too cute!!! thanx for sharing! can't wait til I have grandbabies!!


----------

